# Rheem RHLL-HM382IJA air handler fan not working



## o2284200 (Sep 18, 2013)

I woke about a month 5 weeks ago to the sound of the air handler fan trying to start.  The outside fan was working, the air handler fan alone did not work but I could turn the air handler fan manually.  I let it thaw out & installed a new Filtrete 1500 filter and within hours the unit was working again.

It happened again 3 days ago...I woke to the sound of the air handler fan trying to start.  But this time after thawing out & installing new filter it's still not working 3 days later.  

Any ideas?

Thanks!

2010 Rheem RHLL-HM382IJA air handler:


----------



## kok328 (Sep 18, 2013)

Use a volt/ohm meter to verify correct voltage to the blower motor also check & replace the blower motor capacitor as necessary.
If the above two checks pan out, then the blower motor may need to be replaced.
If your lucky, the problem will be the capacitor as they can be replaced for under $20


----------



## o2284200 (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks!
I believe the blower motor is on the right of & connected to the squirrel cage fan but which part is the capacitor?


----------



## o2284200 (Sep 23, 2013)

What I've learned...

"...unit has a X-13 constant torque motor which is tricky for some  Pros and hard for a DIYer to troubleshoot...  It uses a low voltage signal from the circuit board to energize the  motor. Has no capacitor and is not a PSC motor..."

Called original installers for service:  No capacitor...Confirmed.  Motor is good but "module" attached to it needs to be replaced.  
REPAIR ESTIMATE TOTAL = $225 (Parts: Under warranty + Labor: $225)


----------

